
Show HN: 2D multiplayer battle royale game - rnl
http://surviv.io/
======
tgb
I enjoyed this. One suggestion: scopes currently are over-powered in an
uninteresting way. One thing that works well for top-down games is to not have
the view purely centered on the player, but to have it move in the direction
of the mouse pointer. That way, I see more in the direction I'm looking and
less "behind" me, which is realistic. A scope then allows me to see even
further in the direction I'm looking, but hence less behind me. This seems
like the right balance and requires more skill to handle the trade-off
properly. You can even go further and have, when the mouse is aimed
sufficiently far from the player, for the screen far from the mouse to black
out. Thereby allowing a "sniper scope" effect.

Does anyone here remember BaboViolent 2? All of these suggestions were done in
that, particularly for the sniper rifle weapon (my personal favorite). In that
game, it was important to balance your mouse pointer at a "kinda far" distance
with the sniper rifle that wasn't so far that the screen blacked out and hence
you still had peripheral vision but still got an increased field of view.

~~~
shurcooL
I liked your thoughts/suggestions. It’s possible to expand even further on the
realism of FOV in 2D games, see this example [1]. It changes the gameplay
mechanics significantly, of course.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfG9MTFbEZ8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfG9MTFbEZ8)

------
k1ns
Nicely done! Safe to say that I think you beat many people (including me) to
the punch. I think this is the perfect representation of the battle royale
genre for browsers and I think many of the mechanics were inventive (such as
the scope attachments increasing your FOV).

Considering I could jump in at any time and find a game, it seems quite
popular. One mild criticism, and maybe it's a result of my apparent lack of
skill, is that I've played three games so far and have come across ammo in
none of them. I'm assuming the ammo was taken by my opponents, but it would be
nice if it were a little more abundant. Great work!

~~~
MatthewRayfield
I found ammo in boxes next to the guns. But I didn't at first see it as ammo,
I thought it was some kind of barrier and moved on. So maybe it's a matter of
making that more obviously ammo looking ? Like a stack of bullets ?

~~~
TeMPOraL
Seconded. It took me a while until I noticed that the small colored squares
are ammo - I only realized it after I noticed a label popping up and
disappearing as I moved over them.

------
IkmoIkmo
Man this is really, really good. I've built a lot of these games with better
graphics, maps and weapon variety etc, but the battle royale mechanic works
awesome. It's a lot more fun than anything I've ever built, and one of the
better 2d shooter experiences I've had in 1-2 decades. Well done!

Hope to see this evolve!

------
lanius
Ha, didn't realize it was FFA. I thought everyone with a blue helmet was an
ally until I was rudely killed.

------
progval
Looks nice, but it's only playable with a qwerty keyboard. Could you allow
reconfiguring keys, particularly AWSD?

------
always_good
Great work. Might be more interesting and survival'y with real line of sight.

Like check out the game Nox. First result for "Nox multiplayer gameplay":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGbJvbDMEf8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGbJvbDMEf8)

------
Shelnutt2
It seems in firefox 57 (linux) that firefox is auto searching when hitting
wasd keys. I've not had this issue when airma.sh was presented on HN. I'm
assuming a preventdefault or autocomplete=off tag is missing somewhere.

Besides that minor issue, so far quite entertaining!

------
z3t4
Would like some info, like a blog post, about stack etc. How long did it take
?

------
AlexMax
Does this game use bots at all? The magic of paper.io disappeared when I found
out that I wasn't playing against any human players.

------
Bromskloss
How am I supposed to walk an pick things up with the same finger?!

More generally, I want to be able to change the controls.

------
happyhotpocket
I am playing on a laptop and when I use the movement keys it stops updates
from my touchpad, so I can't look around while I'm running around. Is this a
bug in the game or with my laptop/touchpad driver? Any ideas?

~~~
Kayou
It's a feature in your touchpad driver. You should be able to disable it. It's
palm rejection to prevent you to move the mouse while typing text.

------
wk2jkhkjdfglsl
Very cool! One bit of feedback its a pain to have to whitelist all the IP
addresses for the game server. Can you associate a DNS and connect by name,
this will make it easier with selective js filtering by domain?

------
dpedu
Is the source code available?

------
ByteCastle
Pretty fun. My favorite feature so far is bullets bouncing off metal
buildings.

The server-side movement is unfortunate, but understandable.

At first I thought the brown crates were just barriers, but I learned pretty
quickly.

~~~
k1ns
I've built '.io' games of my own and by far the toughest part was the client-
server communication, state management, and client-side interpolation. In my
experience, the person with the lowest latency has the best experience overall
while those with ping >=100 tend to suffer quite a bit more than you'd expect.
I'm not well-versed enough in networking to make this statement confidently,
so take it with a grain of salt, but I believe the lack of UDP for browser
games greatly limits how smooth the experience can be for everyone. It might
just be a matter of being enough of an expert to hide the issue though.
Hopefully one day I'll figure that out myself!

~~~
user5994461
It's not a UDP or TCP problem. Some of these games are highly latency
sensitive, typically you die if you failed to move within a quarter of a
second. They will be unplayable on any mobile or poor wifi connection.

------
archagon
This is fantastic! Hope to see updates, I expect this will remain in my
bookmarks for a long time to come.

------
ThomPete
This is surprisingly fun to play. Lots to be done here that could make this
truly addictive.

------
spaceisballer
I’ll check it out on my desktop but when visiting the site on iPhone it’s kind
of a mess.

------
LeicaLatte
Your 2d version is a great way to prototype and test game strategies for
actual 3d pubg.

------
morganvachon
Extremely choppy on Firefox 57/Win10, quad core Ryzen with 16GB and a GTX 1060
(not that the GPU should matter). This is on a 100Mbit cable connection. It
was worst when I got zerg rushed, but even just roaming around the map was too
choppy to be playable.

------
aw3c2
wasd for movement versus f for picking up things is very hard to use.

~~~
always_good
Well, it's a ubiquitous convention in gaming.

~~~
jhasse
I think E is the convention.

~~~
always_good
Both E and F are used in this game for common actions.

~~~
user5994461
The point was probably that WASD is unplayable on a non American keyboard.

------
CyberDildonics
Why does this connect to multiple raw IP addresses with no domain names?

~~~
always_good
No real point in routing it through DNS except to entertain a few nerds
looking at the network tab.

~~~
ohtwenty
or, like in my case, when you've got umatrix running.

~~~
wk2jkhkjdfglsl
bingo

------
hellbanner
how can I shoot? left clicking doesn't

~~~
LearnerHerzog
Do you have ammo? does left-click punch when you spawn?

